# Getting Cardinal Tetra online



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cardinals are very sensitive fish. You WILL get some DOAs and probably throughout the week also.

I would QT them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I absolutely would QT, and I bought a 29gal tank off of CraigsList for $20 for that very purpose in stocking my 90gal. Tetras are very susceptible to ich, fungus, and parasites. I'm going to QT mine for 2 weeks, min. in some prophylactic salt (1/2 tsp per gallon).

I'm planning on trying Boxlotfish.com since for me they are about as local as I'm going to find wild-caught tetras at those prices. I'll be able to almost completely stock my tank for $100 instead of $300-400 going through my LFSs!

I expect some losses but I also *hope* that drip-acclimating them will keep the losses to 10% or less... we'll see?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Where in Illinois do you live? Have you checked the GCCA classifieds? I know a guy, close to Midway airport, that would get a large order at times.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Drip acclimating shipped fish is not always the best idea. If there is any ammonia in the bag, then it will become toxic as the temp begins to rise. I prefer just plopping the fish into their new home if they have spent more than a few hours in the bag.


----------



## Johnnnn_h (Apr 14, 2007)

lauraleellbp
Since you live in Florida 7.00 for shipping,
why go anywhere else?

crazie.eddie
Thanks for the link, I live near Great America 
I just checked the GCCA classifieds, and will keep an eye on them.

fishsandwitch


> If there is any ammonia in the bag, then it will become toxic as the temp begins to rise.


I have read that on this board before, if the fish are in a bag for a long time ammonia is a problem.
I have also read on this board that drip-acclimating has the best results.

There are chemicals and filter media to remove ammonia
Seachem Prime claims to: "Detoxifies ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and heavy metals"
And thain there is this stuff:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3600

I might get more Harlequin Rasbora also while paying for the shipping
So if I order 60 or 70 fish, mabie a 30 gal for a quarantine tank?


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I always order cards(and all of my fish) online because the LFS offerings are simply too expensive. I usually get them from petsolutions.com. But I am about to order 25 more and will most likely get them from liveaquaria.

I just use the drip method and acclimate for about 3 hours. Just throwing them in there is very, very risky because they are very sensitive to changes in water parameters.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

liveaquaria's been sold out lately.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

nevermind. I see that they have them again now. BTW, have you seen their price for RCS and CRS?? Holy smokes!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

You can post on GCCA classifieds that you're wanting cardinals as well. I prefer picking up fish locally, because I like to bring a 5 gallon water bottle with me. I fill the bottle with water from the same tank as the seller keeps the fish. When I bring it home, I fill a 10 gallon tank with the water bottle and also float the bag with the fish in there, to acclimate the bag temp. Then I release the fish in that tank. I use that tank as my QT tank. Over several days/weeks, I slowly add water from my tanks, into this QT tank, so the new fish get acclimated to my water parameters. Eventually, after several weeks or even months, once the fish have completely acclimated to my water and all seems fine, regarding their health, I transfer them over to my main tank.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Johnnnn_h said:


> lauraleellbp
> Since you live in Florida 7.00 for shipping,
> why go anywhere else?


No doubt, one perk of being in FL. Yayy DHL!

I would definitely QT, a cheap plastic trash can or two with powerheads should do for 50 cards. Add some floating plants, seeded media and do a water change every couple days for a few weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

double post


----------



## Johnnnn_h (Apr 14, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> You can post on GCCA classifieds that you're wanting cardinals as well. I prefer picking up fish locally, because I like to bring a 5 gallon water bottle with me. I fill the bottle with water from the same tank as the seller keeps the fish. When I bring it home, I fill a 10 gallon tank with the water bottle and also float the bag with the fish in there, to acclimate the bag temp. Then I release the fish in that tank. I use that tank as my QT tank. Over several days/weeks, I slowly add water from my tanks, into this QT tank, so the new fish get acclimated to my water parameters. Eventually, after several weeks or even months, once the fish have completely acclimated to my water and all seems fine, regarding their health, I transfer them over to my main tank.



:thumbsup: I think you get the ,,,best way to acclimate fish award!!:thumbsup:


----------

